# 500 GB Maxtor 79.99



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

TigerDirect has the 500GB Maxtor priced at 79.99 in their Catalog 17 issue 6B 1-800-888-4437 part number THD-500M3
TIGERDIRECT wedsite shows sold out


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

rbtravis said:


> TigerDirect has the 500GB Maxtor priced at 79.99 in their Catalog 17 issue 6B 1-800-888-4437 part number THD-500M3
> TIGERDIRECT wedsite shows sold out


Why would you post this? Isn't it SOLD OUT? What good is it to anybody here?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

tfellad said:


> Why would you post this? Isn't it SOLD OUT? What good is it to anybody here?


The model has been replaced with ata133mhz and when I posted sold out the website said sold out. If you think it is still there buy one.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Its back,with free shipping 
http://shop1.frys.com/product/5090665?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------

